# Berkley E-Cat rods



## Fishin Jim (Sep 4, 2005)

I am talking about the 7 footers that are rated for 40 lb line and 16 0z of lure weight. 

Has anyone seen these rods in white and if so where at? I have only seen them in black. I know that doesn't pose a problem if you are using a bait clicker, however, I prefer to use a 3 way rig with a circle hook. That way they hook them selfs as the swim away. At night time, a white rod would be a big advantage.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Jim Moyer designed the E-Cat rod and they discountinued it ... Last time I talked to Jim - He was having the rod made under a different name -- You may try looking up his # on the interner (Jim Moyer Catfish) and give him a call ..


----------



## Fishin Jim (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info Catfish!


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

*The Boss*

As catfish said, the Ecat was designed by Jim Moyer, it was discontinued several years ago, and cant be found now, or at least I cant find any. His new rod is called THE BOSS, it is the same as the Ecat but a little better in my opinion. It can be found at Catfishconnection.com that is the only place that I have been able to find them. They will range from $62 - $69 and come in black only. Trophycats


----------



## Fishin Jim (Sep 4, 2005)

Trophycats said:


> As catfish said, the Ecat was designed by Jim Moyer, it was discontinued several years ago, and cant be found now, or at least I cant find any.


I seen two of them a couple months ago at a local bait and tackle shop not to far from the house. If they are now as hard to find as you say they are, prehaps I should go to see if they still have them and snag them up if they are still there. They were black but I can always use refective tape or something.

Thanks


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

They make glow in the dark paint as well


----------



## Fishin Jim (Sep 4, 2005)

Catfish said:


> They make glow in the dark paint as well


Thats an even better idea!

I drove down to bait shop before they closed this evining to look for the E-Cats that were there. The clerk said they sold them about two weeks ago. Oh well. It looks like its going to be *THE BOSS. *From what it sounds like, it is a little better rod any ways so I imagine I am better off. Thanks for the information.


----------

